# what other



## Guest (Nov 9, 2011)

what other forums are you on?any gooduns?:thumbup:


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

Am still a member of one or two, but dont go on anymore, TBH cant be arsed with them - prefer to come on here. All dog forums though, I once joined a parents of teenagers one and OMG, what a load of stuck up twerps were on it, so I didnt last long, lol!


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2011)

Ceearott said:


> Am still a member of one or two, but dont go on anymore, TBH cant be arsed with them - prefer to come on here. All dog forums though, I once joined a parents of teenagers one and OMG, what a load of stuck up twerps were on it, so I didnt last long, lol!


what doggie ones mrs c!!!!!tell me tell me!!


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

albert 1970 said:


> what doggie ones mrs c!!!!!tell me tell me!!


One no longer exists!!

One is oks, I like the owners, but I keep forgetting about it, lol! WIll send you the link when I find it, lol! Its a rottie one


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

No other pet ones, they are all the same and pretty boring.

I tend to stick to over 18's only as i hate conversing with kids and teenagers. The one ive been a member of longest is closed now, so no new members to upset. 

Forums have lost their charm really. SSDD.


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

couple of adult ones and off topic ones.


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Waterlily said:


> couple of adult ones and off topic ones.


I have a sneaky suspicion you are a member of a media site i use.

Either that or you have a doppelganger.


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

Nonnie said:


> I have a sneaky suspicion you are a member of a media site i use.
> 
> Either that or you have a doppelganger.


wtf is media lol  not me I dont think, but I have a diff username anyway, Bleeding Bull and freewilly among a few others


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2011)

go already if your going


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Waterlily said:


> wtf is media lol  not me I dont think, but I have a diff username anyway, Bleeding Bull and freewilly among a few others


News, politics, war, terrorism etc.


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

Nonnie said:


> News, politics, war, terrorism etc.


If it has general as well maybe, but I dont think its me


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Waterlily said:


> If it has general as well maybe, but I dont think its me


It does, but apart from a few drunken threads few people post in it.

Doppelganger it is.


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2011)

erm.....any links????????????


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

links to other forums are not permitted, at least to pet ones...Just thought I'd remind everyone....


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2011)

canuckjill said:


> links to other forums are not permitted, at least to pet ones...Just thought I'd remind everyone....


pm me them then please!


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

I'm on a rat one, couple of bunny ones, a tattoo one, an alternative one, a shiba inu one, a dog one, several general pet ones & a rescue one, but I don't have time to post so don't go on them all that often, more sort of pop in then go away again


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

canuckjill said:


> links to other forums are not permitted, at least to pet ones...Just thought I'd remind everyone....





albert 1970 said:


> pm me them then please!


That includes PMs


----------



## Nithnell (Aug 22, 2010)

mainly motorbike forums, as my life outside the farm and pets revolves around bikes (even more so now I finally passed my test last week :thumbup and a popular entertainment site


----------



## Valanita (Apr 13, 2010)

I am on several wildlife forums, several specialist forums, but only one pet one, this one.:thumbup:


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Now for not sharing "pet ones" does that include breed ones?

I'm on so many pet forums that I don't even know anymore :lol: I know one i'm banned from but then I don't think it exists anymore.

Malamute, 2 husky, one of my hobbies, an adult one and a schutzhund forum


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2011)

Just this one x


----------



## hope (May 25, 2011)

im just on this one as other ones are not as good as this  they layouts are boring ect ect .


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

im on a few artist one mainly for gig info .. other than that a few pet ones, and a general forum one


----------



## porps (Jun 23, 2011)

xltronic and audionews... xltronic was good though i havent visited for years..
audionews is just a place to talk about music production (and associated warez)


----------



## cravensmum (Jun 28, 2010)

3 other dog/pet forums
2 walking forums
1 camping forum

But I spend most of my forum time on here.,I tend to just lurk on the other forums,rarely posting on them.


----------



## bigdaddy (Feb 5, 2011)

im on 

my own forum country one 
a 4x4 one 
local area one
2 rescue ones
1 breed one 
2 gun dog ones
1 paranormal one 

some i use more than others


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

I can't even remember! a few dog ones, a gerbil forum, a couple of budgie forums, a reptile forum, few music/band forums but this is the only one I really use any more, the rest I just drop in if I have a question to ask


----------



## skip (Sep 25, 2011)

a couple of computer one's and a suicide one,joined it when my brother committed suicide


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

if you ever wonder under the FAQ tells you the forums rules here's the one on other forums....

Please note that at Pet Forums we do allow you to post links to other pet related websites and other websites in general in your signature. We do not however allow members to create threads with the sole purpose of advertising their website. If you wish to promote your website, please contact us regarding our advertising opportunities.

We do not allow members to advertise other pet community websites which are in competition with this website either via the forum or via pm. This includes in your signature and via visitor messages, anyone repeatedly caught doing this after a warning will be banned permanently from our forums.


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

hawksport said:


> That includes PMs


Does this mean that the mods have access to PMs then?


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2011)

jetsmum said:


> Does this mean that the mods have access to PMs then?


If you forward a pm to a mod yes.


----------



## Clare7435 (Dec 17, 2009)

Just this one for pets...i used to be on forum for just friends but don't bother any more as people tend to be back stabbing an bitchy so I find the company of other pet lovers all need....plus I'm an antisocial biach so this one is about all i can handle


----------



## nutmeg (Sep 13, 2009)

I'm a member of a lot of pet forums, but I prefer this one because it's fast paced compared to the others which are a bit slow to update with new threads etc.


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

canuckjill said:


> if you ever wonder under the FAQ tells you the forums rules here's the one on other forums....
> 
> Please note that at Pet Forums we do allow you to post links to other pet related websites and other websites in general in your signature. We do not however allow members to create threads with the sole purpose of advertising their website. If you wish to promote your website, please contact us regarding our advertising opportunities.
> 
> We do not allow members to advertise other pet community websites which are in competition with this website either via the forum or via pm. This includes in your signature and via visitor messages, anyone repeatedly caught doing this after a warning will be banned permanently from our forums.


Phew, luckily people have just been speaking in general terms then and not naming names!!:thumbup:
I didnt realiese that you couldnt even PM someone another forum link though. Thats a little bit 'Big Brother is watching you'.:scared: TBH Ive PMed people with other forum links, but only to breed specific forums not to general pet ones so according to the rules thats ok coz they arent in direct competition???:confused1:


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2011)

catz4m8z said:


> Phew, luckily people have just been speaking in general terms then and not naming names!!:thumbup:
> I didnt realiese that you couldnt even PM someone another forum link though. Thats a little bit 'Big Brother is watching you'.:scared: TBH Ive PMed people with other forum links, but only to breed specific forums not to general pet ones so according to the rules thats ok coz they arent in direct competition???:confused1:


You should be safe I think.

I'm on 3 other pet ones though one isn't in direct competition with pf, one for anxiety and a paranormal one and spiritualist forum that I can't remember the URL of anyway. Won't say names of any of the forums. One of the pet ones is my own.

ETA come on here more. on here all da if I'm home.


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2011)

any decent rottie ones????


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

pms should be just that, private, its a bit military to expect members that are mates to not share other sites they use. imo. Its not like a thread or public announcement to take members.


----------



## Jugsmalone (Apr 11, 2011)

im on another dog forum, AB forum and IT forum.


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

Im active on daxie, chihuahua, and reptile forums. Also on forums for most of the pets I own but dont hang out there often. Then a gardening forum, an MMORPG forum and a movie forum.


----------



## Valanita (Apr 13, 2010)

It is actually a rule on most forums I'm on that you can't mention other forums at all, on pain of banishment on a thread, not sure about pms, though one definitely doesn't allow that either & pms there can be read by other than the sender or recipient.


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Waterlily said:


> pms should be just that, private, its a bit military to expect members that are mates to not share other sites they use. imo. Its not like a thread or public announcement to take members.


I agree although if someone is going around pming everyone saying go here instead etc then I can understand how it'd fall under the rule.


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

Waterlily said:


> pms should be just that, private, its a bit military to expect members that are mates to not share other sites they use. imo. Its not like a thread or public announcement to take members.


It's mates that make PMs public when they fall out


----------



## waggy Tailz (Sep 14, 2011)

This is the only Pet Forum I am on. I did sign up so a few but not much activity!!


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

SpringerHusky said:


> I agree although if someone is going around pming everyone saying go here instead etc then I can understand how it'd fall under the rule.


yea thats a spammer not a member, most normal peeps will be still here as well.



hawksport said:


> It's mates that make PMs public when they fall out


true but not all and not normally for links.


----------



## bigdaddy (Feb 5, 2011)

i cant see why forums do that as i have my own and i link to others and they link to mine that way we both get more traffic passing 

i really cant see the problem with some one posting a link to another 

if the admin and mods do there job right on any forum it will be a nice place to be people will feel welcome and hence come back


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Waterlily said:


> yea thats a spammer not a member, most normal peeps will be still here as well.


It can be a member too, it happened before after they decided they didn't like this forum anymore for whatever reason as I forget.

Yeah, I can't stay active on other forums.

TBH i'm only fully active on 2, this an one of my hobbies.


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

bigdaddy said:


> i if the admin and mods do there job right on any forum it will be a nice place to be people will feel welcome and hence come back


That's ok until people fall out on other forums and then come back here and expect us to do something about what is happening on another forum like they have in the past. Much easier just to have nothing to do with other forums


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2011)

hawksport said:


> That's ok until people fall out on other forums and then come back here and expect us to do something about what is happening on another forum like they have in the past. Much easier just to have nothing to do with other forums


People have done that before?


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

danielled said:


> People have done that before?


Several people have done that before


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2011)

hawksport said:


> Several people have done that before


I never knew that.


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

I do like to play 'spot the PF member' on other forums though!
Ive found quite a few of you whilst I lurk on other sites!!LOL:ihih:


----------



## DoodlesRule (Jul 7, 2011)

I am on one other dog forum which I pop on & off and used to go on a tropical fish forum - only so much you can say about tropical fish though really


----------



## bigdaddy (Feb 5, 2011)

hawksport said:


> That's ok until people fall out on other forums and then come back here and expect us to do something about what is happening on another forum like they have in the past. Much easier just to have nothing to do with other forums


well thats down to people being stupid then not the forum


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2011)

I used to be a member of a Rottweiler UK forum but it was about 4 years ago I joined when I got Holly as a puppy and I have now forgotten my user name my password and even my email address I used so would have to rejoin but can't be bothered as I like being here too much.


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

bigdaddy said:


> well thats down to people being stupid then not the forum


People are the forum.


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2011)

hawksport said:


> People are the forum.


I was going to say the same thing as you lol beat me to it. I was replying to another thread before I checked this one.


----------



## bigdaddy (Feb 5, 2011)

hawksport said:


> People are the forum.


the forum is a site yes the members make it work or fail and like in life you will get idiots i have had them on mine

but is that the fault of the forum?


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

bigdaddy said:


> the forum is a site yes the members make it work or fail and like in life you will get idiots i have had them on mine
> 
> but is that the fault of the forum?


No it's not the fault of the forum
If I remember right your forum that you allow links to other forums is a car forum.
I belong to a volvo forum. If I say on that forum that my volvo is getting to old and using too much petrol and I'm thinking of trading it in for a little ford no one is going to give me abuse for the mods to sort out, no one is going to bring it up on other forums.
If I say on here that my Dobe is getting to old an eating to much so Im going to swap it for a Yorki, I'm going to get abuse here that will have to be sorted out. It would be bought up on other pet forums and it would be bought back here again.


----------



## bigdaddy (Feb 5, 2011)

hawksport said:


> No it's not the fault of the forum
> If I remember right your forum that you allow links to other forums is a car forum.
> I belong to a volvo forum. If I say on that forum that my volvo is getting to old and using too much petrol and I'm thinking of trading it in for a little ford no one is going to give me abuse for the mods to sort out, no one is going to bring it up on other forums.
> If I say on here that my Dobe is getting to old an eating to much so Im going to swap it for a Yorki, I'm going to get abuse here that will have to be sorted out. It would be bought up on other pet forums and it would be bought back here again.


used to run a car one passed that on to my brother i have forum now that i wont say what its about not adult in the way most will think but not one alot of people will join

i can see what you saying but the main diffrence between the 2 that people will pick you on is a dog is a living thing and car is a lump of metal

but yeah no what your saying

i no that my forum now has been spoke about on a couple of others weather thats good or bad i couldnt care less i have good bunch on there and full of hints tips etc

a forum is what people make of some will just be out to to cause trouble slag people off etc other will enjoy it get involved and help it to grow

but every admin is diffrent thats why some work and some dont


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

bigdaddy said:


> i can see what you saying but the main diffrence between the 2 that people will pick you on is a dog is a living thing and car is a lump of metal


Exactly, there are few things that people are as passionate about and hold such strong opinions about so there are few things that people fall out about so easily



bigdaddy said:


> but every admin is diffrent thats why some work and some dont


With the amount of traffic PF has I don't think it's going far wrong. You only have to look at how many leave and then come back a few days later to see that


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

It's always been the case about PMing or Posting other forums, there is one in particular that if you type it it appears blanked out like a swear word 

I got a warning a couple of years ago when i left for a bit for PMing a few members to tell them where i was going to  

Think there was a real spate of this recently when quite a few members left and all appeared elsewhere, as if by magic  You can see why it is "discouraged"


----------



## bigdaddy (Feb 5, 2011)

hawksport said:


> Exactly, there are few things that people are as passionate about and hold such strong opinions about so there are few things that people fall out about so easily
> 
> With the amount of traffic PF has I don't think it's going far wrong. You only have to look at how many leave and then come back a few days later to see that


pf aint really a specialist forum tho is it its a bit of everything all rolled in to one

so will get lots of traffic but i have sen questions on here in diffrent sections that dont really get any worth while answers so people have to seacrh else where thats where the other forums come in

like i said each admin do it it different
i have look at the way a lot of forums are are some i think are run very badly others are run well

and its down to the mods aswell they need to be people who dont go mad with a little bit of power

anyway gone way off topic here

back to the thread


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

canuckjill said:


> links to other forums are not permitted, at least to pet ones...Just thought I'd remind everyone....





hawksport said:


> *That includes PMs*


Does that mean that you read our PMs or how would you Know what we had said.:mad2: :mad2:

If this is true I for one will be thinking of leaving, and be sticking to just the breed sites.


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

I'm on a reptile one, another pet forum, a staffie forum, a dobermann forum, and a german Shepard forum and a few rodent ones I font go on often


----------



## LauraIzPops (Oct 2, 2011)

You wouldn't be interested in my others, i'm on 2 cockapoos forums other than this haha  Don't really understand why you can't PM links though :S


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

Happy Paws said:


> Does that mean that you read our PMs or how would you Know what we had said.:mad2: :mad2:
> 
> If this is true I for one will be thinking of leaving, and be sticking to just the breed sites.


PMs are private untill the person you PM makes them public either here or on other forums or on FB, all of which has been done before


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

hawksport said:


> PMs are private untill the person you PM makes them public either here or on other forums or on FB, all of which has been done before


Sorry, but that other statement still makes me feel uneasy.


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

Ermm here, another Pet forum and a few Rave/Clubbing ones.


----------



## LolaBoo (May 31, 2011)

When i was Admin on a chat room the owners had access to the pms, but they were only checked if we had complaints of abuse harrasment in pm


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

Happy Paws said:


> Sorry, but that other statement still makes me feel uneasy.


I'm sure if you look into it you will find the privacy of a PM is protected by law


----------



## bigdaddy (Feb 5, 2011)

if admin can access the pms then thats out of order


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

I was a mod a good few years back.. i dont remember having the ability to do that. 
But i vaguley remember if you looked at whos online you could see who someone was sending a pm to.
i think the big man in charge may have been able to tho.. I would suppose it varys from site to site on how it was set up


----------



## LolaBoo (May 31, 2011)

XxZoexX said:


> I was a mod a good few years back.. i dont remember having the ability to do that.
> But i vaguley remember if you looked at whos online you could see who someone was sending a pm to.
> i think the big man in charge may have been able to tho.. I would suppose it varys from site to site on how it was set up


Yeah we as admin did have the ability to check but it was an un written rule that the owners only did it if need be


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

XxZoexX said:


> I was a mod a good few years back.. i dont remember having the ability to do that.
> But i vaguley remember if you looked at whos online you could see who someone was sending a pm to.
> i think the big man in charge may have been able to tho.. I would suppose it varys from site to site on how it was set up


 Any member can see who is PMing who 
Some members on this thread know that if admin could see the content of PMs they would of been banned


----------



## bigdaddy (Feb 5, 2011)

hawksport said:


> Any member can see who is PMing who
> Some members on this thread know that if admin could see the content of PMs they would of been banned


is that aimed at me?


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

:lol: :lol:

i'm on here obv....a few other pet ones..and about 4 bullterrier ones 

oh and a guinea pig one..and a hen one..and a........


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

On the site i was on tho it wouldnt say sending/reading private message tho it would have the persons name whom you was replying to if you get me.. cant think of how else to word it, blonde moment.


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

bigdaddy said:


> is that aimed at me?


 Have you sent anything youshouldnt?


----------



## bigdaddy (Feb 5, 2011)

hawksport said:


> Have you sent anything youshouldnt?


dunno you tell me ?


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

hawksport said:


> Several people have done that before


yea when some bitches decide to follow a member from here to another just to bully them, thats not gonna ever NOT be mentioned.


----------



## tattyannie11 (Oct 16, 2011)

hawksport said:


> People are the forum.


A Forum is were People go.


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

bigdaddy said:


> dunno you tell me ?


 Not that I've seen but I have been told how you got your user name


----------



## tattyannie11 (Oct 16, 2011)

RAINYBOW said:


> It's always been the case about PMing or Posting other forums, there is one in particular that if you type it it appears blanked out like a swear word
> 
> I got a warning a couple of years ago when i left for a bit for PMing a few members to tell them where i was going to
> 
> Think there was a real spate of this recently when quite a few members left and all appeared elsewhere, as if by magic  You can see why it is "discouraged"


Probably as a hell of a lot of members use Facebook and msn,so if one was to leave they would obviously tell their freinds were they are going.


----------



## bigdaddy (Feb 5, 2011)

hawksport said:


> Not that I've seen but I have been told how you got your user name


:lol: really :aureola:


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

Waterlily said:


> yea when some bitches decide to follow a member from here to another just to bully them, thats not gonna ever NOT be mentioned.


 If it happpens on another forum it should be dealt with on another forum


----------



## tattyannie11 (Oct 16, 2011)

hawksport said:


> PMs are private untill the person you PM makes them public either here or on other forums or on FB, all of which has been done before


I think it is normal for members to make freinds and then talk about other forums that people go into, they bound to pass on links to each other if they are in msn, facebook etc. and belong in here aswell. The only way admin or a mod will know about forwarding on links will be if someone pm'd a mod and reported it, then mods and admin can and will read private messages in members accounts.


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

hawksport said:


> If it happpens on another forum it should be dealt with on another forum


it started here  but you know this.


----------



## tattyannie11 (Oct 16, 2011)

hawksport said:


> Not that I've seen but I have been told how you got your user name


And being a Mod are you allowed to mention that on an open forum?? Surely the way someone have got their username should be private only to that person and not mentioned on here just on hear-say from another person ????


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2011)

i would just like to say to any mods whove read my pms......i only call myself sarah at the weekends!


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

tattyannie11 said:


> And being a Mod are you allowed to mention that on an open forum?? Surely the way someone have got their username should be private only to that person and not mentioned on here just on hear-say from another person ????


I'm sure some mods would have been banned as well if there own pms were read


----------



## tattyannie11 (Oct 16, 2011)

albert 1970 said:


> i would just like to say to any mods whove read my pms......i only call myself sarah at the weekends!


And when wearing fishnet stockings lolol


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

As a moderator we can only read a PM if it is sent to us from the receiving or sending member. A PM is private but at times with a nasty PM it is sent to us to check out and then it is our responsibility to deal with it. Believe me we wouldn't want to have to scroll PMs also we have enough to do as it is.....


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

tattyannie11 said:


> And when wearing fishnet stockings lolol


lol see above statement


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2011)

tattyannie11 said:


> And when wearing fishnet stockings lolol


thats a tuesday!!!!didnt know you could read em too!


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

albert 1970 said:


> thats a tuesday!!!!didnt know you could read em too!


we all can, we saw those naughty vids and pics you passed around to some pf umm "ladies"


----------



## tattyannie11 (Oct 16, 2011)

I wouldn't want to be a Mod even if it was a wall paid job, it would send me batty with all the "to's and fro's" that go on and "they did this and they did that" and a mod got to try and sort it out,,,,,,,,,,,,,,sod that for a game of soldiers. Dont they get help for a manager???


----------



## tattyannie11 (Oct 16, 2011)

canuckjill said:


> lol see above statement


 please dont tell me you wear fishnet stocking to :thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2011)

Waterlily said:


> we all can, we saw those naughty vids and pics you passed around to some pf umm "ladies"


its the one ive sent to the men that worry me!


----------



## gorgeous (Jan 14, 2009)

The other forums I currently go on - are - Adoption Uk, Netmums, Facebook (my stuff is all private and only communicate with close friends and family), Hot UK (love a bargain), Qashqai Forum and best of all - a Fostering Forum which I set up and moderate on lol:thumbup:

I like Petforums - it is addictive - I have learnt to keep out of the tittle tattle and to not get too emotional at threads that wind me up - this keeps my nose clean and the boot away from my back side!


I have recently joined genes re united! 

It is addictive - anyone else joined?

I am amazed at what info you can find! Well recommended! (if allowed - not a petforum but some might find they are related to Muppets or sheep!lol)


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

albert 1970 said:


> its the one ive sent to the men that worry me!


aw dont let it worry you , zaros and pooh are right into that


----------



## tattyannie11 (Oct 16, 2011)

albert 1970 said:


> thats a tuesday!!!!didnt know you could read em too!


You forgot to do it in a PM, you put a thread up about it, I was shocked to find out Albert was a Sarah and was wearing stockings............hope you shaved your chin coz the stubble would be a defo give away to your gender....................I am now worried


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2011)

tattyannie11 said:


> You forgot to do it in a PM, you put a thread up about it, I was shocked to find out Albert was a Sarah and was wearing stockings............hope you shaved your chin coz the stubble would be a defo give away to your gender....................I am now worried


did i mention the peanut butter and balloon!?


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

albert 1970 said:


> did i mention the peanut butter and balloon!?


aww how exciting, is that like the two girls one cup :scared:


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2011)

Waterlily said:


> aww how exciting, is that like the two girls one cup :scared:


im too innocent to understand that!


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

tattyannie11 said:


> I think it is normal for members to make freinds and then talk about other forums that people go into, they bound to pass on links to each other if they are in msn, facebook etc. and belong in here aswell. The only way admin or a mod will know about forwarding on links will be if someone pm'd a mod and reported it, then mods and admin can and will read private messages in members accounts.


 I haven't disagrred with any of that except to say the PM would have to be forarded to be read


tattyannie11 said:


> And being a Mod are you allowed to mention that on an open forum?? Surely the way someone have got their username should be private only to that person and not mentioned on here just on hear-say from another person ????


I would agree wiith that if I had mentioned anything I had llearnt as a mod


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

albert 1970 said:


> im too innocent to understand that!


Let me PM ya the link


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

Waterlily said:


> Let me PM ya the link


   Nooooooo :lol:


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

XxZoexX said:


> Nooooooo :lol:


disgraceful zoe, that you know what it is


----------



## tattyannie11 (Oct 16, 2011)

albert 1970 said:


> did i mention the peanut butter and balloon!?


Oh I love peanut butter, but worried about what you do with the stuff :scared:


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

tattyannie11 said:


> Oh I love peanut butter, but worried about what you do with the stuff :scared:


I've heard stories of what some have done with it, and it is a pet forum so it should be ok to say right ?


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2011)

Waterlily said:


> Let me PM ya the link


:scared:was that leg 4 seconds in?


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

albert 1970 said:


> :scared:was that leg 4 seconds in?


lol nah was scat


----------



## tattyannie11 (Oct 16, 2011)

hawksport said:


> I haven't disagrred with any of that except to say the PM would have to be forarded to be read
> 
> I would agree wiith that if I had mentioned anything I had llearnt as a mod


Like I said ...someone's username is their private choice and nothing to do with anyone else no matter who they are.


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

tattyannie11 said:


> please dont tell me you wear fishnet stocking to :thumbup:


maybe 30 years ago but now yuk A 55 year old in fishnets no way that would not only scar my o/h but me too.....


----------



## tattyannie11 (Oct 16, 2011)

Waterlily said:


> disgraceful zoe, that you know what it is


oh the innocence


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

Hey if i didnt work with all these men i wouldnt have a clue... honest :aureola:


----------



## tattyannie11 (Oct 16, 2011)

canuckjill said:


> maybe 30 years ago but now yuk A 55 year old in fishnets no way that would not only scar my o/h but me too.....


My hubby is already scarred..........I had a hell of a job getting mine off his legs, I have told him what is his is MINE but what is mine is MYOWN........will he listen ...no he wont  
eww now just the thought of that (hubby) have made me feel a bit ill lololol


----------



## tattyannie11 (Oct 16, 2011)

XxZoexX said:


> Hey if i didnt work with all these men i wouldnt have a clue... honest :aureola:


Any VACANCIES pmsfl. lololol


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

You wont find many princes amongst these frogs hun :lol:


----------



## tattyannie11 (Oct 16, 2011)

XxZoexX said:


> You wont find many princes amongst these frogs hun :lol:


I could practise though............keep my eyes shut


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

:lol: :lol: :lol:
Not much i can say to that.. i shall get you an application form :lol:


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

tattyannie11 said:


> Like I said ...someone's username is their private choice and nothing to do with anyone else no matter who they are.


So if any one talks about how I chose my username I should be offended?


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

hawksport said:


> So if any one talks about how I chose my username I should be offended?


If you didnt want it blabbed .. yep


----------



## tattyannie11 (Oct 16, 2011)

hawksport said:


> So if any one talks about how I chose my username I should be offended?


That would be up to you, if you chose it out of something personal to you only, bigdaddy chose his for his own reason I would think. I wont even try to assume what it could be.


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2011)

i would now like to be known as humungeuos herbert!....no clues!!


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

Waterlily said:


> If you didnt want it blabbed .. yep


 isn't it obvious from the pictures I post?


----------



## tattyannie11 (Oct 16, 2011)

albert 1970 said:


> i would now like to be known as humungeuos herbert!....no clues!!


Aww you got a big nose???????????????????????????????? what about Beaky then lolololol


----------



## tattyannie11 (Oct 16, 2011)

Albert, Humungous, Beaky whatever your name is now........pmsl, your thread have gone off topic now.


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2011)

tattyannie11 said:


> Albert, Humungous, Beaky whatever your name is now........pmsl, your thread have gone off topic now.


i know.....any one know any nose forums?


----------



## gorgeous (Jan 14, 2009)

reading some of these posts - am I allowed to suggest that some might quite enjoy the c beebies website?


----------



## tattyannie11 (Oct 16, 2011)

albert 1970 said:


> i know.....any one know any nose forums?


igotaBighooternosejob.com could try that one.........lololol


----------



## bigdaddy (Feb 5, 2011)

tattyannie11 said:


> igotaBighooternosejob.com could try that one.........lololol


go easy you will be banned :lol:


----------



## tattyannie11 (Oct 16, 2011)

bigdaddy said:


> go easy you will be banned :lol:


 I 
Tis okay, its not a pet one..................its for a big nose lololol I got the giggles now.


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2011)

your not so bad yourself conkface...where you from..nose city!!!....bit of trivia....what films that line in


----------



## bigdaddy (Feb 5, 2011)

albert 1970 said:


> your not so bad yourself conkface...where you from..nose city!!!....bit of trivia....what films that line in


aint got a clue ?


----------



## tattyannie11 (Oct 16, 2011)

albert 1970 said:


> your not so bad yourself conkface...where you from..nose city!!!....bit of trivia....what films that line in


Dont be NOSEY..............lolol. as for film....I Still NOSE what you did last summer.


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2011)

tattyannie11 said:


> Dont be NOSEY..............lolol. as for film....I Still NOSE what you did last summer.


nooooooooooooooooooo!youve got nose idea!


----------



## tattyannie11 (Oct 16, 2011)

Me finks me NOSE what you meant


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2011)

I joined a running forum... got told off for saying a rude word and didn't go back. Howeverrrrr it has been suggested that i join up for training advice with this marathon. I haven't decided whether to go back and be sensible or just be me :lol:

Obviously fartlicking is offensive to those members who use the correct term fartlecking  Oh and saying that you are only running the marathon for the sausage roll and champagne at the end is bound to upset those professional runners who work towards personal bests and ratings :lol:

Meh I was only trying to brighten their forum up :lol:


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

I use one other forum, a dog forum..the members there are all clued up, and responsible - therefore I am not needed to rant


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2011)

I have just this minute joined another forum :w00t: I have a feeling it will be quiet round here for a few months at least!!  

I have officially submitted my details to the marathon team and am officially running the London Marathon. 

I now have access to the VLM forum :w00t:


----------



## AlisonLyn (Sep 2, 2011)

albert 1970 said:


> what other forums are you on?any gooduns?:thumbup:


Only just seen this thread so not read every page yet but I am only on one other, well I joined for a reason but now I think I look there about once a month and post rarely as my reason for being on there is over. I originally registered on a few others to track this person but have never posted on them and ages ago I asked to be removed.


----------



## DoodlesRule (Jul 7, 2011)

AlisonLyn said:


> Only just seen this thread so not read every page yet but I am only on one other, well I joined for a reason but now I think I look there about once a month and post rarely as my reason for being on there is over. I originally registered on a few others to track this person but have never posted on them and ages ago I asked to be removed.


:scared: why would you want to track some one ?


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

I used to be a member of a Molosser Dogs forum which was short lived because Zara and Oscar are pets and not statements, status symbols or hardware.


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2011)

DoodlesRule said:


> :scared: why would you want to track some one ?


as she is a stalker innit :thumbup:


----------



## BlueBeagle (Oct 27, 2011)

This is the only pet one.

I am a member of a sci-fi one, one related to my job, and an ex pat one. This is the one I am on mostly although the sci-fi one depends which/when programmes are being aired.

Apart from that I guess Fb is the only other place I go.


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

I'm sure you all know its against forum rules to discuss banned members just as it is for banned members to return without permission from admin. It night be best if you just stayon topic


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2011)

takes slap on wrist and walks away from thread
till she is pished :lol:


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

Goddamit that ol' chesnut :lol:


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2011)

DoodlesRule said:


> I will have to put you on ignore when I am at work you loon, how can I pretend to work if you keep making me laugh, they be thinking I am mad too


but doodles a laugh a day keeps the boss guessing 
and hold on what do you mean THINKS :aureola:


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2011)

DoodlesRule said:


> I will have to put you on ignore when I am at work you loon, how can I pretend to work if you keep making me laugh, they be thinking I am mad too


There shoulf be a disclaimer on her pists:

Warnibg may xause expulsion of liquid on computer screen :lol:


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

Beagle Mafia said:


> There shoulf be a disclaimer on her pists:
> 
> Warnibg may xause expulsion of liquid on computer screen :lol:


You're heading for a ban with language like that


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

Lavenderb said:


> You're heading for a ban with language like that


 I thought it was the policeman from Allo Allo

(all those too young use Google )


----------



## DoodlesRule (Jul 7, 2011)

RAINYBOW said:


> I thought it was the policeman from Allo Allo
> 
> (all those too young use Google )


I just assume had been on the pist a little early :lol::lol:


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2011)

and you all call me mad


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

RAINYBOW said:


> I thought it was the policeman from Allo Allo
> 
> (all those too young use Google )


hehe he was great, loved Allo Allo when I was growing up, especially the ongoing saga of The Fallen Madonna With The Big Boobies


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

simplysardonic said:


> hehe he was great, loved Allo Allo when I was growing up, especially the ongoing saga of The Fallen Madonna With The Big Boobies


Tee hee, very much comedy "of it's era"  Oooooo yvette :arf:

I loved the old dear in the bed upstairs with the airmen in the cuboard (lmao)


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2011)

RAINYBOW said:


> Tee hee, very much comedy "of it's era"  Oooooo yvette :arf:
> 
> I loved the old dear in the bed upstairs with the airmen in the cuboard (lmao)


ahhh how i miss her singing in the cafe


----------



## AlisonLyn (Sep 2, 2011)

Elzz said:


> as she is a stalker innit :thumbup:


What on a pet forum? Previously banned? Does she have a life or what?


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

AlisonLyn said:


> What on a pet forum? Previously banned? Does she have a life or what?


:lol: Think the stalker comment was aimed at your post regarding tracking someone on a forum :lol: all in jest of course


----------



## AlisonLyn (Sep 2, 2011)

XxZoexX said:


> :lol: Think the stalker comment was aimed at your post regarding tracking someone on a forum :lol: all in jest of course


god I really must put my brain in gear first, having said that i am still under the influence of my drugs atm:thumbup:, me a stalker, well I never expected to be one of them:thumbup:


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

I have joined many pet forums over the years, but have never found one as good as this. The first one I joined does not notify members of updates to threads, so you tend to forget about them. Not a lot happens on that one, but it could be good.

A newfie one I joined is as dead as the proverbial doornail. Nothing ever happens on that.

I made the mistake of joining an American one once and was horrified at all the talk of debarking and declawing and other stuff they take for granted as being fine, which is outlawed in this country.

Another one is so childish, then come in with comments like: nah, nah, nah, nah, nah!

I will stick to this one, I think. Lots happening, lost of knowledge to be gained from experts.


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2011)

AlisonLyn said:


> What on a pet forum? Previously banned? Does she have a life or what?


me glad you saw the funny side once pointed out :lol:
more drugs for miss lyn :thumbup:


----------



## AlisonLyn (Sep 2, 2011)

Elzz said:


> me glad you saw the funny side once pointed out :lol:
> more drugs for miss lyn :thumbup:


Bit of confusion though coz I was referring to the banned person when I asked about having a life and getting banned and then when you pointed out I was the stalker well I was SO insulted but I can honestly say that I have a life (somewhat) and I haven't been banned on here or any other forum (yet), although got my hand slapped by a mod re this thread MORE drugs? I have taken 54 today already and still got some to go thank you madam. High as a kite at the mo as it is:confused1:


----------



## AlisonLyn (Sep 2, 2011)

Thanks Ceerarott I knew what I meant even if you were confused by my post... you see my meds are passing on to you now, welcome to my drug induced haze. If I get like this with prescribed meds imagine what I'd be like if I ever dared to take hard drugs:confused1::confused1:


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

Zaros said:


> I used to be a member of a Molosser Dogs forum which was short lived because Zara and Oscar are pets and not statements, status symbols or hardware.


I forgot to add;

So now I'm as loyal to this site as our Dogs are to me!:thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2011)

AlisonLyn said:


> Bit of confusion though coz I was referring to the banned person when I asked about having a life and getting banned and then when you pointed out I was the stalker well I was SO insulted but I can honestly say that I have a life (somewhat) and I haven't been banned on here or any other forum (yet), although got my hand slapped by a mod re this thread MORE drugs? I have taken 54 today already and still got some to go thank you madam. High as a kite at the mo as it is:confused1:


missy missy missy im not usually rude to people.... its always tongue in cheek
and it was about a post you did about going on loads of forums was just a joke miss lyn


----------



## AlisonLyn (Sep 2, 2011)

Elzz said:


> missy missy missy im not usually rude to people.... its always tongue in cheek
> and it was about a post you did about going on loads of forums was just a joke miss lyn


Oi! MRS LynTON is my full title. :thumbup: I know that hun and don't get offended at all really I don't. I was very slow wasn't I? I knew you weren't being rude at all silly. I said though, that I'd joined this forum to track someone which is where the stalker bit came from but it was with good intention that I stalked this person and they are banned now anyway (for what we were watching her about). The day I get offended the day the world stops turning


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2011)

AlisonLyn said:


> Oi! MRS LynTON is my full title. :thumbup: I know that hun and don't get offended at all really I don't. I was very slow wasn't I? I knew you weren't being rude at all silly. I said though, that I'd joined this forum to track someone which is where the stalker bit came from but it was with good intention that I stalked this person and they are banned now anyway (for what we were watching her about). The day I get offended the day the world stops turning


but if the world stops turning everything falls off...... 

see off on a tangerine again but
you know the film superman where he spins the world backwards so he can save lois lane?? well when he does that the world stops spinning for a second, well we would all be gone after that second.. thats always bugged me :lol:


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

see now i want to know more :lol: :lol: 
Thats just sooo evil :glare: :lol:

ETA not about Elzz's complete wierd ramblings but about the bannee


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2011)

XxZoexX said:


> see now i want to know more :lol: :lol:
> Thats just sooo evil :glare: :lol:
> 
> ETA not about Elzz's complete wierd ramblings but about the bannee


i is offended :arf:
seee im glad you asked i want to know
who where what did they do :lol:


----------



## AlisonLyn (Sep 2, 2011)

Elzz everything HAS already dropped off

What bannee? Hush mods alert


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

Elzz said:


> but if the world stops turning everything falls off......
> 
> see off on a tangerine again but
> you know the film superman where he spins the world backwards so he can save lois lane?? well when he does that the world stops spinning for a second, well we would all be gone after that second.. thats always bugged me :lol:


What, but the fact that he can fly, lift aeroplanes, catch bullets, survive a bomb is all perfectly logical?


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2011)

newfiesmum said:


> What, but the fact that he can fly, lift aeroplanes, catch bullets, survive a bomb is all perfectly logical?


yes of course...... and teletubbies are real as well :thumbup:


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

what other ....other forums.....

its a shame really that all forums cant help each other...after all we are all here for one thing...the love of animals!!! but sadly ...this is not the case in some small minded little people...or...should i just add bullies ?


----------



## bigdaddy (Feb 5, 2011)

paddyjulie said:


> what other ....other forums.....
> 
> its a shame really that all forums cant help each other...after all we are all here for one thing...the love of animals!!! but sadly ...this is not the case in some small minded little people...or...should i just add bullies ?


well said forums should link to each other like i posted on here before if the forum is well run people wont leave so no need to worry :thumbup:


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

bigdaddy said:


> well said forums should link to each other like i posted on here before if the forum is well run people wont leave so no need to worry :thumbup:


very true.xxx
i have no problem with any forum..but it seems some members of forums dont like you being member of other forums......eeeeeee get a life pleaseeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee

think i feel like a dolly parton song coming on :thumbup:


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

paddyjulie said:


> very true.xxx
> i have no problem with any forum..but it seems some members of forums dont like you being member of other forums......eeeeeee get a life pleaseeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
> 
> think i feel like a dolly parton song coming on :thumbup:


I don't think it's a case of members not wanting members to belong to other forums. It's just a case of sticking to rules that were agreed to when members joined


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

hawksport said:


> I don't think it's a case of members not wanting members to belong to other forums. It's just a case of sticking to rules that were agreed to when members joined


i didnt mean all members...its just the few who are ..how can i put it...emmm a little tapped who follow people from one forum to another..and cause trouble elsewhere..i know you cant do anything about it..but perhaps in certan cases ...you can all work together... the forums..and get rid of the trouble makers ...and then perhaps we would all get on xxxxx


----------



## Kinjilabs (Apr 15, 2009)

Hey what other forums are there? 
Used to love MSN but they are long gone


----------



## bigdaddy (Feb 5, 2011)

Kinjilabs said:


> Hey what other forums are there?
> Used to love MSN but they are long gone


not allowed to say


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

The thing you have to accept when you join a forum is it's not a democracy, there's one man upstairs that makes the rules. Posting 19 pages complaining about a rule is a waste of time because the man isn't going to read it. Those that don't like it would be better off getting together and writing either a PM or an email that they can all agree on and putting their case to the man that makes the rules. Then when you get his decision decide whether you can abide by it or not and if you can't, leave. But leave quietly because you might want to come back


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2011)

hawksport said:


> The thing you have to accept when you join a forum is it's not a democracy, there's one man upstairs that makes the rules. Posting 19 pages complaining about a rule is a waste of time because the man isn't going to read it. Those that don't like it would be better off getting together and writing either a PM or an email that they can all agree on and putting their case to the man that makes the rules. Then when you get his decision decide whether you can abide by it or not and if you can't, leave. But leave quietly because you might want to come back


Just don't make the same mistake I made. Asked for my account to be deleted thinking I wouldn't be back and oops three days later lol. Last time I make that mistake. Gave you a like for that post.


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2011)

hawksport said:


> The thing you have to accept when you join a forum is it's not a democracy, there's one man upstairs that makes the rules. Posting 19 pages complaining about a rule is a waste of time because the man isn't going to read it. Those that don't like it would be better off getting together and writing either a PM or an email that they can all agree on and putting their case to the man that makes the rules. Then when you get his decision decide whether you can abide by it or not and if you can't, leave. But leave quietly because you might want to come back


Whatsd god got to do with petfirums?


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

Thank you Dan.


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

Beagle Mafia said:


> Whatsd god got to do with petfirums?


That will teach you not to make fun of our lord, now you can't spell


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2011)

newfiesmum said:


> I have joined many pet forums over the years, but have never found one as good as this. The first one I joined does not notify members of updates to threads, so you tend to forget about them. Not a lot happens on that one, but it could be good.
> 
> A newfie one I joined is as dead as the proverbial doornail. Nothing ever happens on that.
> 
> ...


I joined a Rottweiler Forum which was American and quickly left after proudly showing them a picture of Holly.
They were so unbelieveably rude about her and I got really offended by the things they were saying. 'Why didn't you TAPE UP her ears so they were set properly' Doesn't she look weird with a tail! Rott's shouldn't have a long tail, Its cruel not to dock as she will break it at some point and be in lots of pain. Hope those bans don't come here or we will end up with stupid looking Rottweilers as well.'


----------



## AlisonLyn (Sep 2, 2011)

hawksport said:


> The thing you have to accept when you join a forum is it's not a democracy, there's one man upstairs that makes the rules. Posting 19 pages complaining about a rule is a waste of time because the man isn't going to read it. Those that don't like it would be better off getting together and writing either a PM or an email that they can all agree on and putting their case to the man that makes the rules. Then when you get his decision decide whether you can abide by it or not and if you can't, leave. But leave quietly because you might want to come back


Does the big man never come on his forum then and read stuff?

I have never been on any American (or other countrys forums) but can only comment on what I know of yanks and what you have siad, and my comment is "artifical just like Americans"; taping their ears, debarking, declawing? Tell them to just get a stuffed toy, stupid idiots


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2011)

i would say that forums need to be carefull they dont become a dictatorship...cos it wouldnt take much for people to get sick of it...and move elsewhere!


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

My lil Babies said:


> I joined a Rottweiler Forum which was American and quickly left after proudly showing them a picture of Holly.
> They were so unbelieveably rude about her and I got really offended by the things they were saying. 'Why didn't you TAPE UP her ears so they were set properly' Doesn't she look weird with a tail! Rott's shouldn't have a long tail, Its cruel not to dock as she will break it at some point and be in lots of pain. Hope those bans don't come here or we will end up with stupid looking Rottweilers as well.'


The American rottie people I have met in 'real life' are wonderful, really nice people, but yeah, I have to agree with you about the forum - wonder if it was the same one I joined and left fairly quickly, lol lol!!


----------



## bigdaddy (Feb 5, 2011)

hawksport said:


> The thing you have to accept when you join a forum is it's not a democracy, there's one man upstairs that makes the rules. Posting 19 pages complaining about a rule is a waste of time because the man isn't going to read it. Those that don't like it would be better off getting together and writing either a PM or an email that they can all agree on and putting their case to the man that makes the rules. Then when you get his decision decide whether you can abide by it or not and if you can't, leave. But leave quietly because you might want to come back


not very good admin then is he?

not bothering to read the forum that he is responsible for

i echo my views from before admin need to be involved at the end of the day like you said he makes the rules

but popping down every few months to make the odd post and take all the credit is a bit bad he built he should be involved with it


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

My lil Babies said:


> I joined a Rottweiler Forum which was American and quickly left after proudly showing them a picture of Holly.
> They were so unbelieveably rude about her and I got really offended by the things they were saying. 'Why didn't you TAPE UP her ears so they were set properly' Doesn't she look weird with a tail! Rott's shouldn't have a long tail, *Its cruel not to dock as she will break it at some point *and be in lots of pain. Hope those bans don't come here or we will end up with stupid looking Rottweilers as well.'


Unless it is a working dog, how is a rottie more likely to break his tail than any other dog? Would they have all dogs' tails docked?

I got so furious at this breeder who proudly announced that she had all her puppies debarked before they left her as "it was useful for people who live in apartments and are out all day". My comment that if they live in an apartment and are out all day, they shouldn't have a dog, didn't go down too well at all.

I am so glad these things have been outlawed in the UK. Why don't they take out babies' voiceboxes to stop them crying half the night and waking you up?

The idea of amputating a cat's toes just so your sofa doesn't get scratched fills me with horror. If you care that much about your furniture, don't have a bloody cat or anything else for that matter.


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

bigdaddy said:


> not very good admin then is he?
> 
> not bothering to read the forum that he is responsible for
> 
> ...


Do you really think that anybody could read every post


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

bigdaddy said:


> not very good admin then is he?
> 
> not bothering to read the forum that he is responsible for
> 
> ...


Thats what mods are for I guess lol


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2011)

bigdaddy said:


> not very good admin then is he?
> 
> not bothering to read the forum that he is responsible for
> 
> ...


He is very busy and comes on when he can.


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2011)

this is a great site....the best about....the only gripe i have is i think the mods shut threads too quickly.....also i feel they have their favourites,who can say what they want....while others..like myself get warned if they react to such posters.


----------



## bigdaddy (Feb 5, 2011)

seems i touched a nerve 

did say he had to read every post but when threads like this pop up or 20 plus pages compared to the others you would think he would stick his head in and see whats going ?

yeah mods should help run the forum but not get power crazy and just ban people because they dont like what they have posted etc 


im very busy with all mannor of diffrent things but still run my forum and mod on others 

all im saying he should get down on the shop floor so to speak instead of stying in his office all the time that way he will see whats going on not just listen to hear say


----------



## suewhite (Oct 31, 2009)

bigdaddy said:


> not very good admin then is he?
> 
> not bothering to read the forum that he is responsible for
> 
> ...


Whats brought this on I am on a forum where admin is always poking there nose in and to be honest alot of us have left,how do we know when admin is here and reading the forum:confused1::confused1:


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

bigdaddy said:


> seems i touched a nerve
> 
> did say he had to read every post but when threads like this pop up or 20 plus pages compared to the others you would think he would stick his head in and see whats going ?
> 
> ...


You know just as well as many others that if you have a problem either on or off the forum I will do what I can to help. In all these pages so far no one has asked for any help with getting anything changed.


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

My answer is if you don't like the way things are run then don't come back...


I am a member on a couple of other forums, not related to pets at all.

People come back here because of the sheer volume of members who continuously post. Every few seconds there is something new to read.

There are some really great folk here, some of whom I've met for real.

Other sites I have visited don't have the number of members this site has and it soon becomes stagnant.


----------



## BlueBeagle (Oct 27, 2011)

newfiesmum said:


> The idea of amputating a cat's toes just so your sofa doesn't get scratched fills me with horror. If you care that much about your furniture, don't have a bloody cat or anything else for that matter.


I was on a forum a while ago having this argument! Somebody was (originally) saying her cats were declawed but she rescued them like that. I pointed out that as cats walk on their toes they are removing the most important part of a cats foot. My example was it is like amputating the tops of your fingers and then asking you to write a letter, it can be done but is is more difficult. Her reply was 'When my cats want to write a letter I will worry!' Just after she said she picked the cats up from the vets after their surgery as she had told the rescue centre she only wanted declawed cats so they sent them to the vets 

I left right then and never went back :mad2:

Also here in Thailand the show Dobies and Boxers are the US type, docked, cropped etc but I was shocked to see a real Rottie with natural ears and a tail. I was over the moon and grabbed my kids and showed them what a Rottie should look like


----------



## bigdaddy (Feb 5, 2011)

its not about how many members its about good members


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

bigdaddy said:


> its not about how many members its about good members


Tell me something
When you had a problem on here and you asked me for help did I get straight onto it and sort it out?


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

bigdaddy said:


> its not about how many members its about good members


well it can't be that bad here cos you and nikki came back lol


----------



## bigdaddy (Feb 5, 2011)

hawksport said:


> Tell me something
> When you had a problem on here and you asked me for help did I get straight onto it and sort it out?


yeah but whats that got to do with anything?
i was just putting my views on what everyones been posting

your a mod i sent you a pm you acted it on it


----------



## bigdaddy (Feb 5, 2011)

Lavenderb said:


> well it can't be that bad here cos you and nikki came back lol


didnt say it was bad

we came back to find a diffrent atmos and loads of people banned which neither of us have asked about


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

bigdaddy said:


> yeah but whats that got to do with anything?
> i was just putting my views on what everyones been posting
> 
> your a mod i sent you a pm you acted it on it


 You asked for help then and you got it 
Maybe if you asked for help with this issue you might get some help again


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

whats nice about forums is that u do get to meet some good people, i have met a bunch of good friends on here including one lady who as taken me in as one of her family and ive met quite a few others to who i class as friends and good ones at that .. i will also be meeting some of them in a few weeks

one lady i met from another forum is american and ive known her for about 4 years , she moved over here to be with her husband whos english , ive actually met her loads of times and is one of my best mates , shes now flown back over to america and im gutted to be honest but we do keep in touch all the time and one day im going over there :thumbup: to visit

not everyone on forums are like this but they make up for the troublemakers and a lot of the time people do forget that 

being a mod on a forum is bloody hard work and sometimes a thankless job

here's to Mark , Tashi and the rest of the team as a lot of the time they need a very big pat of the back :thumbup:


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

hawksport said:


> Tell me something
> When you had a problem on here and you asked me for help did I get straight onto it and sort it out?


I should hope so, or mark will need to rehire lol


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

smudgiesmummy said:


> whats nice about forums is that u do get to meet some good people, i have met a bunch of good friends on here including one lady who as taken me in as one of her family and ive met quite a few others to who i class as friends and good ones at that .. i will also be meeting some of them in a few weeks
> 
> one lady i met from another forum is american and ive known her for about 4 years , she moved over here to be with her husband whos english , ive actually met her loads of times and is one of my best mates , shes now flown back over to america and im gutted to be honest but we do keep in touch all the time and one day im going over there :thumbup: to visit
> 
> ...


a lovely post and the bit i have bolded is very true...


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

Waterlily said:


> I should hope so, or mark will need to rehire lol


Aggreed
Do you have a problem with this particular rule?


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

paddyjulie said:


> a lovely post and the bit i have bolded is very true...


thanks hun ... it is so true... ive been around forums for years , even been admin and mods on others , people just dont realise how hard it is to run a forum ....

ive met quite a few on the net, not always would i trust it but in my case ive only had one total nutter after me, but he was soon got rid of ... very scarey and all

the net does have its ups and downs though but more often than not, the good always comes out


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2011)

does it really matter who uses what forum and where people spend their time ? we all have different interests , different ways of life thats what makes the world go round. i`ve never felt hard done to here infact i think tha mods been very fair and patient with me at times if you don`t like the rules or can`t obide by them , there is always google


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

As it seems no one has a genuine problem with a rule that they aggreed to and no one would like to do anything constructive to see if it could be changed, it looks like nothing more than bashing a forum that is so bad people can't stay away and might as well be closed


----------

